# Fresh Tuna Fillets



## JGDean (Aug 19, 2008)

A neighbor who fishes gave us 2 decent sized Tuna fillets. The last time he gave us some I dusted it with a blackened seasoning mix and seared outside in a cast iron grill pan in olive oil. I wanted to try something different this time. Any ideas?


----------



## pugger (Aug 19, 2008)

*Steaks*

Try to cut them into thick steaks - 1" thick or bigger, no blackening spices. Marinade w/ soy & olive oil for maybe an hour - 30 minutes on each side. The filet may be close enough to steak size to just cut to length, 4" pieces max as Tuna is very filling.

Grill them or cook like you were thinking of, but medium rare at most, rare better for me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 19, 2008)

Go Asian - sprinkle with soy sauce, then sear quickly on both sides in a hot pan with some peanut oil. Remove from pan and sprinkle with sesame seeds. Make a dipping sauce of mirin, soy sauce, ginger, garlic and green onions or chives. Serve with fried rice.

Mmmmmmm, now I want some


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree with Pugger, but use a slightly different marinade that I've tinkered with over the years.  Works well with beef, pork, lamb, & dark-fleshed fish like tuna, bluefish, mackeral, etc.  For fish, definitely do not marinate for longer than an hour.

*BREEZY 1 – 2 – 3 – 4 MARINADE*
 
In a plastic ziplock bag, bowl, or dish large enough to hold the meat & marinade, combine:
 
1 tablespoon of soy sauce
2 tablespoons of dry sherry
3 tablespoons of oil (any type of your choosing)
4 garlic cloves, peeled, smashed, & roughly chopped
 
Add meat & marinate for a minimum of one hour to overnight.  Grill, broil, or pan sauté meat as desired.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 19, 2008)

This is my favorite summer preparation for tuna.

*Grilled Tuna with a Herbed Tomato Sauce*
makes 6 servings
3 tomatoes (1 ½ pounds) - peeled seeded and chopped
½ cup extra virgin olive oil
3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
3 garlic cloves, finely chopped
¾ teaspoon sea salt
½ cup finely chopped mixed fresh herbs (such as chervil, chives, tarragon, parsley)
2 tuna steaks, cut 1 ¼” thick (about 1 pound each)

1. In a medium bowl, stir together the tomatoes, olive oil, lemon juice, garlic and salt. Set aside for about 2 hours for the flavors to blend.
2. Light a grill or preheat the broiler. Stir the fresh herbs into the tomato sauce.
3. Grill or broil the tuna about 4 inches from the heat, turning once, until charred outside and still slightly pink in the center (3 to 4 minutes per side). The fish will continue to cook after it¹s been removed from the heat source.
4. Transfer the tuna to a large platter and cut into thick strips. Top with half of the tomato sauce and pass the remainder.


----------



## RosCoe (Aug 19, 2008)

I vote for doing them the same way again and serve the steaks on rice and topped with crawfish etoufee. It's about my favorite seafood meal.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 19, 2008)

Salt & Charcoal grill to 125*.....

Enjoy!


----------



## JGDean (Aug 20, 2008)

*Came out quite good*



BreezyCooking said:


> I agree with Pugger, but use a slightly different marinade that I've tinkered with over the years. Works well with beef, pork, lamb, & dark-fleshed fish like tuna, bluefish, mackeral, etc. For fish, definitely do not marinate for longer than an hour.
> 
> *BREEZY 1 – 2 – 3 – 4 MARINADE*
> 
> ...


 I added a little hot worcheshire and a bit of shredded ginger to your recipe. DH had 2 peices.


----------



## JGDean (Aug 20, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all who gave me some input.


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 26, 2008)

*different but also has asian influence*

1 pkg thin wonton skins
canola oils to fill 2 in. deep in large pot or use deep fryer + 2tblsp. for searing.
2" thick or close sushi grade tuna steaks 1 1/2 to 2 lbs
1/4 cup fresh sesame seeds
2 limes
2 green onions sliced thin, green part only
salt shaker

for sauce-
1/4 cup soy
1/2 cup rice wine
tsp grated and peeled ginger (easier when frozen)
tsp wasabi (optional)
1/8 cup white sugar
couple dashes of sesame oil

1. cut wonton skins in half and fry at 350 deg. until golden brown creating light crispy rectangles. drain on paper towels. (wontons will fry to golden quickly) make at least 25 of these. more for extra snacking is always good and keep well in a ziploc after cooling.

2. cut limes in half and juice into a large ziploc bag add about 10 dashes of salt. cut tuna steaks into long rectangles that would fit onto wontons when sliced.(don't stress over being exact on this)

3. toast sesame seeds in toaster oven set at 325 deg. this takes a couple of minutes and go from lightly toasted to burned fast.

4. add all items for sauce into a small pot. stir and simmer on low heat for 2 min. add a splash of water if it is too salty from the soy.

5. add a 2 tblsp. of canola oil to a large cast iorn skillet. at the same time you turn the heat to high on the skillet add the tuna steaks to the bag of lime juice and salt. when the oil starts to smoke add the tuna to the pan searing each side to your preference. i like between 40 to 60 sec per side. set tuna aside for sliceing.

6. slice tune in 1/8 to 1/4 in. slices. top wonton with tuna slice, sauce, sesame seeds and a couple of slices of green onion. serve quickly before the wonton is softened by the sauce. enjoy.

*this sauce may taste odd on its own but really comes through in the combo of these flavors.

**the lime juice adds flavor as well as killing any bacteria that may be on the surface of the fish. this way you can sear only the top and bottom of each tuna steak without concern.


----------



## Beachcomber (Aug 29, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Salt & Charcoal grill to 125*.....
> 
> Enjoy!



I agree with UB on the cooking method, unless you are trying to mask the great taste of tuna!

P.S. Tuna have loins not fillets.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Sep 18, 2008)

If you like tuna sashimi and ceviche, take a shot at Ahi Poke:


Maui Ahi Poke Recipe | Recipezaar


I have never made this, nor have I ever tried Poke of any kind, but the next time I get a decent deal on some tuna, you can bet this is what I'm doing with it.


----------



## ashwinsmommy (Jan 22, 2009)

mmm, thanks for all the great ideas everyone - I have tuna marinating in a bag in the fridge right now while my rice is soaking!!


----------



## Saraaaaa (Jan 23, 2009)

pugger said:


> Try to cut them into thick steaks - 1" thick or bigger, no blackening spices. Marinade w/ soy & olive oil for maybe an hour - 30 minutes on each side. The filet may be close enough to steak size to just cut to length, 4" pieces max as Tuna is very filling.
> 
> Grill them or cook like you were thinking of, but medium rare at most, rare better for me.


 
I like it rare too! I had the best tuna dish in my life at a restaurant called DeLaCosta (any Chicagoans here?), it was cooked rare. I am not typically fond of rare seafood, but that meal was absolutely delicious!


----------



## Jeni78 (Jul 19, 2009)

*TNT ChefJune's recipe*

I used ChefJune's Herbed Tomato recipe tonight and it was wonderful!

Thank you!


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 20, 2009)

You're welcome!  
I bought some fresh tuna from the fishmonger at the Greenmarket Saturday and fixed it for dinner that evening with tarragon mustard, lemon and capers.  It was so fresh and so delicious.


----------

